# Roma - Liverpool. 2 maggio 2018, ore 20.45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2018)

Seconda semifinale ritorno. Il Liverpool ha strappazato la Roma all'andata ed anche qui, a meno di clamorose sorprese, il Liverpool tornerà in finale di CL dopo 11 anni. L'ultima col Milan ad Atene. Per Klopp potrebbe essere la seconda finale.


Per fare il miracolo alla Roma servirà il 4-1 oppure il 3-0.

La partita sarà visibile su Premium e canale 5 alle ore 20.45


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2018)

Temo un'altra imbarcata per la Rometta.

I tre del Liverpool sono letali quando hanno campo. E lo avranno.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale ritorno. Il Liverpool ha strappazato la Roma all'andata ed anche qui, a meno di clamorose sorprese, il Liverpool tornerà in finale di CL dopo 11 anni. L'ultima col Milan ad Atene. Per Klopp potrebbe essere la seconda finale.
> 
> 
> Per fare il miracolo alla Roma servirà il 4-1 oppure il 3-0.
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2018)

Vincerà il Liverpool. La Roma è stata un'anomalia quest'anno come lo Shalke nel 2011 oppure il Monaco lo scorso anno che fece fuori il City e posso continuare..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2018)

Spero in una partita divertente... penso finirà 2-3


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale ritorno. Il Liverpool ha strappazato la Roma all'andata ed anche qui, a meno di clamorose sorprese, il Liverpool tornerà in finale di CL dopo 11 anni. L'ultima col Milan ad Atene. Per Klopp potrebbe essere la seconda finale.
> 
> 
> Per fare il miracolo alla Roma servirà il 4-1 oppure il 3-0.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Maggio 2018)

*Probabili formazioni Corriere dello Sport

ROMA: Alisson Florenzi Manolas Fazio Kolarov Pellegrini De Rossi Nainggolan Schick Dzeko El Shaarawy

LIVERPOOL: Karius Alexander-Arnold Van Dijk Lovren Robertson Wijnaldum Henderson Milner Salah Firmino Mané *


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni Corriere dello Sport
> 
> ROMA: Alisson Florenzi Manolas Fazio Kolarov Pellegrini De Rossi Nainggolan Schick Dzeko El Shaarawy
> 
> LIVERPOOL: Karius Alexander-Arnold Van Dijk Lovren Robertson Wijnaldum Henderson Milner Salah Firmino Mané *



Speriamo che il Liverpool vincano questa cl, mi sono rotto dei ladri blancos e comunque una società che per anni spende e spende è giusto che abbiano una possibilità di sollevare la coppa


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale ritorno. Il Liverpool ha strappazato la Roma all'andata ed anche qui, a meno di clamorose sorprese, il Liverpool tornerà in finale di CL dopo 11 anni. L'ultima col Milan ad Atene. Per Klopp potrebbe essere la seconda finale.
> 
> 
> Per fare il miracolo alla Roma servirà il 4-1 oppure il 3-0.
> ...



.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Che gnocca la bionda inquadrata poco fa!


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Il Liverpool se non esce stasera le busca in finale dal Real. E io godo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

Roma a testa bassa


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

Questo Chic non serve a niente


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

*1-0 Liverpool *


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Che cessi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Si sapeva che avrebbero preso gol


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

E uno


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

che scarso chic


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2018)

Nainggolan è stato un pollo


----------



## Milanista (2 Maggio 2018)

Shit inguardabile


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

Nainggolan in netto calo quest'anno


----------



## wildfrank (2 Maggio 2018)

Quanto prende d'ingaggio il ninja?????????..?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

tranquilli la Roma farà come il Salisburgo con la Lazie


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

*1-1 Rometta*


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2018)

Che golletto


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Meraviglioso il gioco verticale del Liverpool meraviglioso


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

Partita spettacolare... comunque era scontato che almeno un gol lo prendessero, farne 4 era già l'obiettivo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

immaginatevi sto Chic in coppia d'attacco con Kalinic


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

Rometta già stanca, ma non credo che il Liverpool infierirà


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Quanto sono velenosi questi del Liverpool. La velocità nel calcio di oggi è indispensabile.

Solo noi abbiamo tutti lentoni che giocano coi sassi in tasca.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

*2-1 Liverpool*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

finita


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

ma come ha fatto il Barcellona a uscire contro sta Rometta?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma come ha fatto il Barcellona a uscire contro sta Rometta?



Sono cose che capitano una volta ogni secolo.. lo stesso dicasi per noi nel 2004 col derportivo e secondo me il Barcellona questa coppa vinceva in carrozzza


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Brava la Roma a essere arrivata in semifinale, ma non poteva durare.


----------



## Lambro (2 Maggio 2018)

elsharawy e shick inadeguati per partite molto emotive come queste.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

poteva esserci davvero la finale tra Messi e CR7 e hanno perso l'unica partita dell'anno in casa della Rometta


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

Finita... Scick si vede come la Roma sia il suo trampolino di lancio, come disse una volta, belle figure sta facendo 

la velocità, come detto, oggi è quasi tutto... infatti i giocatori veloci sono costosissimi


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

certo che non vedono proprio la porta questi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Mane ha il motorino?


----------



## Pit96 (2 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mane ha il motorino?



Sta saltando Nainggolan come un birillo 
El Shaarawy comunque non sta giocando male


----------



## 1972 (2 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Comunque al Milan ha le possibilità di arrivare in semifinali di cl.. Dico una cavolata (ovviamente se arriviamo prima quarti). Ma mi sembra che negli ultimi anni in semifinali siano arrivati cani e porci. Se sei fortunato puoi arrivare in fondo, poi per vincerla devi essere la più forte.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma come ha fatto il Barcellona a uscire contro sta Rometta?


Il Barcellona lo devi aggredire alto il Liverpool se lo aggredisci alto alzando anche la difesa ti distrugge..è il gioco in cui gli inglesi eccellono


----------



## Serginho (2 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Finita... Scick si vede come la Roma sia il suo trampolino di lancio, come disse una volta, belle figure sta facendo
> 
> la velocità, come detto, oggi è quasi tutto... infatti i giocatori veloci sono costosissimi



L'anno scorso secondo gli esperti di mercato qui sopra, i vari Schick, Dolberg e Belotti sembravano i nuovi messia del calcio scesi in terra


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Fare vedere al "fenomeno che abbiamo in porta"il portiere inglese nelle uscite magari impara qualcosa


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

mmm questo poteva essere rigore e rosso


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

*2-2 Geko*


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto sono velenosi questi del Liverpool. La velocità nel calcio di oggi è indispensabile.
> 
> Solo noi abbiamo tutti lentoni che giocano coi sassi in tasca.



ogni riferimento a rodriguez è puramente casuale ovviamente....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

Geco


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2018)

mmmm dite che devo accendere la tv? ne vale pena? remuntada possibile?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

La Rometta ci crede


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mmmm dite che devo accendere la tv? ne vale pena? remuntada possibile?



Remutanda direi


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2018)

El Shaarawy comunque sta facendo una gran partita


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Se il Liverpool in finale gioca così lunga e con spazi tra i reparti il Real vince 4-0 facile facile.


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso secondo gli esperti di mercato qui sopra, i vari Schick, Dolberg e Belotti sembravano i nuovi messia del calcio scesi in terra



Seguivo seguivo e sinceramente anche per me lo erano  diciamo che dopo questa annata sto cambiando idea sui giovani


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2018)

Rigore colossale negato alla Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

due rigori non dati alla romA


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

praticamente con i due rigori sarebbero potuti andare a 4-2


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se il Liverpool in finale gioca così lunga e con spazi tra i reparti il Real vince 4-0 facile facile.



.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (2 Maggio 2018)

Questo Liverpool è tanta roba ma in difesa è da brividi.
Intanto alla Roma mancano due rigori solari.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Ch'asini


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

così ti passa la voglia... sembra tutto indirizzato a volte


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

speriamo che Mirabelli non si faccia rifilare Schick quest'estate


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2018)

Rigore CLAMOROSO non dato alla Roma


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ma come si fa a pensare che il VAR non sia fondamentale? Con il VAR sarebbe cambiato completamente il destino di queste semifinali. UEFA secondo me imbarazzante a non lanciarla già dal prossimo anno.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2018)

a Madrid possono già preparare la parata


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

con tutti i gol che si è mangiata la Roma poteva anche farcela


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2018)

comunque se la fase difensiva del liverpool è questo verranno stuprati dal real


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque se la fase difensiva del *real *è questo verranno stuprati dal *real*


non fa una piega


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2018)

Ma quanto è forte Dzeko ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non fa una piega


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque se la fase difensiva del real è questo verranno stuprati dal real



Il real si stupra da solo


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Gli arbitri trattano i club italiani come club di terza fascia.
La situazione attuale è molto molto peggio di quella del 2002 con Carraro.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Davvero peccato per i rigore.. sono sicuro che avrebbero fatto 5-2


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

che gol naingocoso pensate se davano rigore alla roma


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Peccato per la partitaccia che hanno buttato all'andata. Onore alla Roma


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero peccato per i rigore.. sono sicuro che avrebbero fatto 5-2


Sicuramente. Partita mezza derubata ai danni della Roma.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2018)

*Rigore per la Roma, calcia Nainggolan.*


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Il contentino alla fine. Che vergogna.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2018)

4-2, incredibile!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

che beffa rigore all'ultimo hahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Che partita furto la Roma avrebbe potuto ribaltarla pazzesco


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Bho sto Liverpool tatticamente è una roba imbarazzante. C'è pure che elogia Klopp, ma che robaccia è?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che partita furto la Roma avrebbe potuto ribaltarla pazzesco


3 rigori di cui due non dati. Poteva finire 6-2.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco, l'avrebbero pure ribaltata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Spero vengano penetrati brutalmente in finale dal Real


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (2 Maggio 2018)

Furto alla Roma altro che Juve!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bho sto Liverpool tatticamente è una roba imbarazzante. C'è pure che elogia Klopp, ma che robaccia è?


Il Real Madrid ha già la terza in mano ovviamente. Ricordiamo che il Liverpool le prese dal Siviglia in finale di EL non tanto tempo fa. Questa volta finirà peggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

comunque inutile appigliarsi ai rigori quando vai sotto *5-0* ad Anfield, Di Francesco si è suicidato con quel modulo all'andata


----------



## hiei87 (2 Maggio 2018)

Grande gara della Roma. I rimpianti per la partita dell'andata aumentano, ma stasera hanno reso orgogliosi i loro tifosi e non solo.


----------



## Serginho (2 Maggio 2018)

Il rigore finale non c'era, li ha fatti contenti dopo gli errori precedenti


----------



## varvez (2 Maggio 2018)

Scellerato Di Francesco all'andata e anche nei primi 15 di satsera, con un atteggiamento meno "europeo" è più italiano andava in finale, le squadre si equivalgono


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

abbiamo battuto la Roma che ha battuto il Liverpool
quindi per la proprietà transitiva siamo da finale di CL


----------



## 1972 (2 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gli arbitri trattano i club italiani come club di terza fascia.
> La situazione attuale è molto molto peggio di quella del 2002 con Carraro.



allo stesso modo di quelli crucchi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2018)

cmq in queste 2 Semifinali 
abbiamo assistito a delle belle cavolate


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Che tristezza vedere Maldini gironzolare senza fare nulla.. mentre da noi valleggia un pizzaiolo mediocre cafone che non può nemmeno essere paragonato a Maldini.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Maggio 2018)

Liverpool Roma: semifinale da 13 gol complessivi tra andata e ritorno. Penso sia un record. Comunque il Madrid, pur avendo una difesa penosa, potrebbe farne cinque al Liverpool in finale. Ma resta pur sempre una partita secca e quei maledetti dei Reds hanno già sovvertito i pronostici una volta...


----------



## cremone (2 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bho sto Liverpool tatticamente è una roba imbarazzante. C'è pure che elogia Klopp, ma che robaccia è?



Quando esauriscono la benzina vengono fuori tutti i difetti


----------



## sacchino (2 Maggio 2018)

Partita scellerata all'andata, non puoi giocare a tre in difesa in Europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bho sto Liverpool tatticamente è una roba imbarazzante. C'è pure che elogia Klopp, ma che robaccia è?



Ma che discorsi sono scusa? All'andata potevano asflatare la Roma. Sono venuti qua hanno fatto due gol ed hanno smesso di giocare..ma lo fanno tutte le squadre. Se all'andata fosse finita 2-1 mica avrebbero giocato cosi. Guarda il Real il Barcellona noi nel 2004.. chiaro che quando hai un vantaggio corposo ti influenza psicologicamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2018)

Il 4-2 è dato più che altro dal fatto che il Liverpool ha solo gestito nel finale, ma almeno la Roma è uscita dignitosamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Però che il Liverpool conceda un po' troppo da un punto di vista difensivo è vero e il Real, con Cristiano là davanti, potrebbe fargli malissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però che il Liverpool conceda un po' troppo da un punto di vista difensivo è vero e il Real, con Cristiano là davanti, potrebbe fargli malissimo.



Vale però anche per il Real anzi il trio del Liverpool sono avanti anni luce al trio imbarazzante muller liberi e Lewandovski con le ciabatte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vale però anche per il Real anzi il trio del Liverpool sono avanti anni luce al trio imbarazzante muller liberi e Lewandovski con le ciabatte


Esatto e infatti sarà una partita tra attacchi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2018)

Ho visto solo ora il risultato. Che nervi, avevo puntato sulla vittoria del liverpool. Sti qua prendono gol come niente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2018)

Che furto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono scusa? All'andata potevano asflatare la Roma. Sono venuti qua hanno fatto due gol ed hanno smesso di giocare..ma lo fanno tutte le squadre. Se all'andata fosse finita 2-1 mica avrebbero giocato cosi. Guarda il Real il Barcellona noi nel 2004.. chiaro che quando hai un vantaggio corposo ti influenza psicologicamente



Sono stati imbarazzanti tatticamente anche all'andata. Questi sanno solo correre e verticalizzare, quando devono addormentare un po il gioco non sono proprio in grado. Se per qualche ragione viene meno la condizione fisica, anche a qualcuno di loro sono penetrabili da tutte le parti. 

Dopo un 5-2 all'andata rischiare di uscire così è imbarazzante, anche perchè per la Roma c'erano due calci di rigore solari.


----------



## 1972 (3 Maggio 2018)

dopo i fatti di liverpool impossibile passaggio del turno dei romanici. credo in un accordo tacito: fuori nella semifinale e 1 barra 2 partite a porte chiuse. chi vivra' vedra'.......


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2018)

La Roma paga caro il suicidio di Di Francesco all'andata. Non era assolutamente inferiore a questo Liverpool.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono scusa? All'andata potevano asflatare la Roma. Sono venuti qua hanno fatto due gol ed hanno smesso di giocare..ma lo fanno tutte le squadre. Se all'andata fosse finita 2-1 mica avrebbero giocato cosi. Guarda il Real il Barcellona noi nel 2004.. chiaro che quando hai un vantaggio corposo ti influenza psicologicamente


L'atteggiamento di Salah ieri sera era in effetti quello di uno che era attento a non rovinarsi i flessori in attesa di Kiev.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2018)

cremone ha scritto:


> Quando esauriscono la benzina vengono fuori tutti i difetti



Sta squadra gioca in modo spettacolare dalla metà campo in su per 70 minuti a partita..
Non è un caso alternino ottime gare a imbarcate..

Credo che davanti abbiano qualità enormi (anche se uno come Mané per me ha massimo 4-5 anni di carriera ad alti livelli) ma per il resto non siano superiori alla Roma..

L'ha persa Di Francesco all'andata e anche un po' la mancanza di esperienza..all'andata sul 3-0 DEVI provare a controllarla e non mollare in quel modo


----------



## mistergao (3 Maggio 2018)

Bella squadra il Liverpool, ma queste due partite hanno mostrato IL limite dei reds: o giocano attaccando a 100 all'ora, o le prendono. In finale vedo vincere il Real, che sarà ormai bollito, che andrà avanti (anche) grazie agli arbitri, ma che ha molta più esperienza.


----------

